

High School Hackers Meetup in Philly - viclou
http://philly.hshackers.org/

======
aroman
I started the HS Hackers group in September — it's been an incredible ride
seeing it grow from 12 high schoolers at PennApps 2013f to a 1,000+ member
strong Facebook community.

If you're a high schooler and you're reading this, join us :)

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/PennAppsHS/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/PennAppsHS/)

------
cnp
WOW! do I love the internet. Go you guys (and gals :) I couldn't imagine
connecting like this even 10 years ago.

~~~
kevinsundar
Agreed. It really is awesome to see highschool students coming together and
organizing an event like this.

------
jw989
Can't wait for this!

